# Looking for secluded camping



## twelver (May 7, 2014)

I know this is a long shot, but i am new to the area and is there any camping that is secluded or semi-secluded in georgia?


----------



## carver (May 7, 2014)

National forest in North Georgia,WMA's all over Ga.


----------



## riprap (May 7, 2014)

If you're talking with a tent, the possibilities are endless. Chattahoochee national forests, plenty of dirt roads that seem endless as well.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 8, 2014)

What are some of the creeks/rivers where you can just pull off the road and camp at individual sites in the National forests? I know there is Cooper's Creek, Sarah's Creek, and Wildcat Creek but I think they all have designated campgrounds although still fairly secluded.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 8, 2014)

Chatt NF allows primitive camping anywhere you want to set up
a tent......Many campsites on most NF roads that have been used
by the public for years....

Lots of bears in the mtns, so carry a gun and don't leave food out...


----------



## riprap (May 8, 2014)

There is a NF road just north of Helen that seems to go forever and comes out further north. Kind of runs with the hwy that goes to Hiawassee. I saw some campers here and there and some small streams on that road. Looked like some pretty good spots just off the road too.


----------



## Milkman (May 8, 2014)

Oconee National forest has the same rules.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 9, 2014)

riprap said:


> There is a NF road just north of Helen that seems to go forever and comes out further north. Kind of runs with the hwy that goes to Hiawassee. I saw some campers here and there and some small streams on that road. Looked like some pretty good spots just off the road too.



Is that road left or right of the main highway as traveling north?


----------



## dwhee87 (May 9, 2014)

It's been a while, but there is a gravel road that turns off to the left (as you/re heading north) out of Helen, just as or after you go through a "pass" on the mountain top. I've pulled off there, driven a few miles in, and found a couple of unofficial campsites. If you stay on that road, it ends up taking you back into Helen, along the 'Hooch.


----------



## riprap (May 9, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Is that road left or right of the main highway as traveling north?



It's on the right going north.

 We went out joy riding while we stayed at Enota. We started out at a campground near the intersection of 180 and 75 and went south. The joy ride turned into, "where is a paved rd?"


----------



## rospaw (May 9, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Is that road left or right of the main highway as traveling north?



I think it's called Trey or Tray mountain rd just out of helen. 
I still like the Persimmons camp ground area. Just go thru the camp grounds on the one lane gravel rd "towards a small town of Tate poplation 13" crossing over 4 one lane bridges "the river is now on your left" you will see a well used cut off into the river where you can cross/drive thru the water. I have seen mini vans/cars cross there. It goes for about 20 miles but lots of great off the path camping and many on good fishing creeks.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 9, 2014)

rospaw said:


> I think it's called Trey or Tray mountain rd just out of helen.
> I still like the Persimmons camp ground area. Just go thru the camp grounds on the one lane gravel rd "towards a small town of Tate poplation 13" crossing over 4 one bridges "the river is now on your left" you will see a well used cut off into the river where you can cross/drive thru the water. I have seen mini vans/cars cross there. It goes for about 20 miles but lots of great off the path camping and many on good fishing creeks.



Thanks, i was thinking it was Tray Mtn. I've never been camping there but my frinds have. I've camped many times on the Tallulah River around Tate City. Very beautiful area. I've never been past the last campground though. The map shows that road going way on up into North Carolina.


----------



## rospaw (May 9, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Thanks, i was thinking it was Tray Mtn. I've never been camping there but my frinds have. I've camped many times on the Tallulah River around Tate City. Very beautiful area. I've never been past the last campground though. The map shows that road going way on up into North Carolina.



Both the tate city gravel rd and the creek crossover dirt/fire rd both go to nc. The tate rd dead ends and you have to come all the back to persimmons camp grounds. I driven all the roads up that way (been going up that way for 30 plus years) and tray mtn rd is pretty boring and very long. Lots of logging/clear cutting scrub. Cross the creek and take that ride. It is very pretty area and you cross the appalachian trail about 8 miles in. Camped in that area 30 plus times with no issues.


----------



## ripplerider (May 11, 2014)

The road that cuts back across the Tallulah river is called Charlies Creek rd. and it ends up on Hightower creek near Hiawassee.  There may be a mile or two thats passable with a minivan but it soon gets very rough, you really need a 4wd to get all the way through there. I can remember riding through there in a Pontiac LeMans many yrs ago but you wont do it now!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 11, 2014)

Iffin ya want to backpack, I can think of a lot of "secluded" places. Places you would want to let somebody know where you are going kinda places !


----------



## T-N-T (May 11, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Iffin ya want to backpack, I can think of a lot of "secluded" places. Places you would want to let somebody know where you are going kinda places !



So, the good stuff...


----------



## Timberchicken (May 11, 2014)

A sandbar on one of our rivers is hard to beat.


----------



## riprap (May 11, 2014)

If you have a boat or canoe there are some islands on lake Wedowee designated for camping.


----------



## panfried0419 (May 12, 2014)

Hightower Gap! Suches, Ga. Or Jack's River in Cohutaa


----------



## westcobbdog (May 13, 2014)

Get a map of the Chattahoochee NF. Anything in green is fair game unless marked otherwise. 100's of thousands of acres, use the forest service roads which are well marked on this map. Purchase at Ga forestry HQ, like the one in Clarksville or Dahlonega.


----------

